# I'm stumped! 34 inch wide fabric?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If you've been reading some of my threads, I bought well over 500 yards of fabric out of an estate.

98% of the fabric has been 44 inches wide, with the remainder being 40 and 42 inches.

I have two bolts of fabric that measure 34 inches across. I am stumped, to say the least. It is a cotton floral print fabric. There is a minimum of 8 yards of each.

We've been cutting fat quarters of 18 x 22 inches from the standard width fabric for resale at a flea market. 

I do not believe this is feed sack material. It does not look to be old enough to be really old fabric. Both edges of the fabric retain their factory edges. There is no selvage on either edge with a manufacturers name. 

What can I do with this 34 inch stuff????

Does anyone have experience with 34 inch fabric??? Can you give some insight to this narrow width material???

*Thank you so much!!!! Your help is appreciated!!!!*


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

this isn't going to help you figure out what to do with it lol but I remember when I started sewing back in the 60's that was the width of most of the cotton fabric available. you hardly ever found wider widths in our area. if it is from that time you may want to just market it in yard lengths for people who want to make vintage aprons or something like that


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

kentuckyhippie said:


> this isn't going to help you figure out what to do with it lol but I remember when I started sewing back in the 60's that was the width of most of the cotton fabric available. you hardly ever found wider widths in our area. if it is from that time you may want to just market it in yard lengths for people who want to make vintage aprons or something like that


Same here. Cotton fabric 34/35" was the norm when I started sewing, too.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I also remember most patterns had three layouts, 33/34", 42/43" and 55/60". I haven't looked at patterns for about 20 years, so not sure what they all have now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you date the fabric as &#8220;pre 1970&#8221; or whenever they stopped making 34&#8221; fabric it would make it attractive and vintage instead of old junk. The fabric will have to be washed and pressed or put in a dryer before cutting because it may shrink quite a bit.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I would just cut it as 18 x 34 and call them super fat quarters. People are always looking for a "bonus" when shopping.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

For the time being, we measured it and then bolted it, and priced it for sale.

I have a feeling that we'll eventually pull it from the shelf if it doesn't sell, and cut it into the 'bonus fat quarters.'

I almost cut it into those bonus FQ, but we are still knee deep in fabric, and it was easier to bolt it up and get it gone.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

clovis said:


> If you've been reading some of my threads, I bought well over 500 yards of fabric out of an estate.
> 
> 98% of the fabric has been 44 inches wide, with the remainder being 40 and 42 inches.
> 
> ...


clovis,
Could you post a picture of the 34" fabric pattern, please ?? My wife and I do a LOT of quilting, and might be interested in a purchase. 

Dave


----------

